# Urgent Paula needs a home



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello

Paula is a lovely 3 years old mixed breed dog who will be abandoned soon if she does not find a home.
She is very quiet, affectionate, neutered, great with kids and used to cats.

Thank you


----------

